#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] [徵]請先把前導故事看完(到底

## 弦月

------------這是完全不重要而且毫無意義的前導故事----------------
很久很久以前，有一隻萌萌弦月走在路上
她在某處遇到了某草銀芽(?)、某吸管套(?)、某輻射爆米花(?)、某啪嘰(?)(無關
最重要的是最近各種在艦娘世界感受到的各種不平等(?)
於是，弦月開始四處找糧吃(?
不過正如上述，艦娘世界充滿了各種不平等(>>>>熱門CP同人圖文根本滿街都是不熱門的話就完全找不到
*而且就算找的到也完全不夠吃啊*(翻桌(爆氣個毛
於是呢，弦月還是時常感到飢餓
而且就目前看來她還是會繼續餓下去......(到底
*
溫馨叮嚀：以上故事純屬虛構，弦月每天都在家裡打混摸魚睡覺玩電腦看小說吃糧(?)，請勿當真，當真者請去打草銀芽，不要打弦月*
*伸爪不打萌弦月*(O
========拉個線呼呼呼呼呼我打了八行廢話耶==========
大家日(?)安這裡是陪自家堂妹陪到神智不清的超萌弦月\OWO/
這邊目前顯示為吃的糖太少了而且喜歡的繪師/作者都不發糧而且有些還不好吃所以感到飢餓(????????
那我直接切入正題囉~
*我要自己種(啥*
換句話說就是*我要自己寫CP文*(什麼
意者內洽記得付訂金.........不不不不意者請填單子喔
下面是單子OWO/，填單子的獸記得把括號刪掉～
然後如果注意事項沒看清楚的話我也不收喔OWO/
先開三個OWO/
以上，廢話結束
====注意事項======
1.我好怕會崩角不過大家請相信我(艸
3.拖稿注意，隨時會棄坑注意
4.弦月沒寫過BL，GL最近因為艦娘的關係看多了(什)所以*品質注意*
4.好吧老實說我不怎麼看也不怎麼寫BL所以請斟酌
5.尋源可能會休息一陣子所以(?
6.基本上是一至三篇、輕小說形態的短文，會視情況增減
7.單子好好看完後再填喔OWO
8.因為單子太長，回覆時請隱藏回覆(語法:[ HIDE ][ /HIDE ](記得刪除空格
9.用本設的話我可能會照對你的印象寫喔(蛤
===============
I區：A獸個資

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    名字：
性別：
種族：
使用型態：獸／獸人／亞人（請兩者統一感謝，然後因為怕獸寫不出來所以型態選獸的話拜託再多填一個）
外貌：（有圖最好）
衣著：（因為只有短文所以一套就好，當然想多附的話我也不介意啦wwwww）
個性：（會寫內心戲（吧）所以請詳述）
對另一位的看法：（好人啦、知不知道對方對自己的感覺啦等等）
萌屬性(?)：（請著重於個性萌屬性，如傲嬌、無口、弱氣等；非黑長直、一長一短襪、異色瞳這類外表萌屬性）
其他附註：    
    

II區：B獸個資

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


名字：
性別：
種族：
使用型態：獸／獸人／亞人（請兩者統一感謝，然後因為怕獸寫不出來所以型態選獸的話拜託再多填一個）
外貌：（有圖最好）
衣著：（因為只有短文所以一套就好，當然想多附的話我也不介意啦wwwww）
個性：（會寫內心戲（吧）所以請詳述）
對另一位的看法：
萌屬性(?)：（請著重於個性萌屬性，如傲嬌、無口、弱氣等；非黑長直、一長一短襪、異色瞳這類外表萌屬性）
其他附註：    
    

III區：CP簡介

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


此故事發生前兩人的關係：（情侶／曖昧／單戀／朋友以上戀人未滿／其他）
此故事發生後兩人的關係：（不變／情侶／曖昧／其他）
他人眼中的兩人：（閃死人了滾啦／感情超好／快去結婚啦之類的，反正自由發揮啦）
閃嗎（什麼）：（刻意放閃請註明，不刻意也閃死人了也請註明）
情侶組請告訴我知不知道自己這樣算是情侶：
大致上算哪種類型：（穩定／彆扭／笨蛋情侶／有一邊是木頭／主從／其他）


IV區：嗚喵？

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


請蓋爪印認證你們真的要給弦月玩：
有沒有什麼強烈欲望說一定要做什麼或一定要去哪裡的：
請問你有沒有發現整篇文有哪裡不對：（不准給我回答全部都不對）
你知道前導故事有幾行廢話嗎：
請隨便舉出兩個弦月在某處遇到的生物：
有沒有什麼要和弦月說或抱怨的(????：


===============
以上，全文完
感謝大家收看弦月發瘋耍智障(鞠躬

----------


## 卡斯特

打抽籤文打到一半殺過來(#
這閃一定要放！！！(炸走


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


I區：A獸個資


名字：卡滋雨滋 • 雨

性別：女

種族：類狼雨獸(當狼好了www(#

使用型態：獸、亞人

外貌：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    獸型態


亞人型態


背包（可要可不要）


武器



獸型態：全身鵝黃色，從脖子延伸至腹部到尾巴末端為較淡的乳黃色，左眼角下有兩個橘色斑點，右眼正下方一公分有個藍色斑點，左邊脖子上有鵝黃色偏深的新月圖騰，不過圖騰平常被橘色軟項圈遮住，瞳色為清澈的銀灰藍色

亞人型態：同上，至背部的奶油色長髮，瀏海會稍微蓋住眼睛，不愛綁頭髮

衣著：穿著隨意上衣，褲子總是為深色運動長褲，進入人類城市時會披件深色短袖披風蓋住耳朵和尾巴，不穿鞋子

個性：開朗隨和，具有無敵親和力，感覺非常無害根本無狼族的性情，不常生氣，生氣起來會哭，對陌生人毫無警覺性，遇到需要幫忙的會不分敵我去幫助，容易心軟，甚至會幫極為兇惡且在追殺自己的人療傷，忠犬般的個性，不喜歡打鬥、傷害，也沒什麼格鬥技巧，甚至連劍都不太會拿，但戰鬥時卻意外的不容易受傷

對另一位的看法：其實優卡才是需要被保護的那個、覺得傻的可愛、對於為了保護自己（雨）而不惜一切的優卡感到是個大笨蛋（其實是擔心）

萌屬性：常說反話、會一邊說著「才不要理你！」之類的話一邊跟著優卡、大庭廣眾下不牽手不摟摟抱抱然後會狂拍優卡的頭(?

其他附註：有大耳朵與長長長尾巴、爪子可收縮、項圈跟劍是優卡送的、以上傲嬌撒嬌行為只有跟優卡獨處時才會出現，獸型態是優卡的三倍小、亞人型態比優卡矮一顆頭，會叫優卡“魂”或者“win”



II區：B獸個資


名字：優卡克 • 拉爾

性別：男

種族：幻羽獸(有長翅膀的狼

使用型態：獸、亞人

外貌：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容




獸型態：毛色為全身咖啡色，肚子、耳尖、左前腳及尾巴後1/2處為白色，左眼下方有一道傷口，背上一對雪白的翅膀，瞳色為深邃的黑

亞人型態：同上，黑色頭髮至脖子上端，不蓋耳朵

衣著：脖子上掛著小鐵鍊串成的項鍊，上面掛著鑰匙、鎖及纏著奶油色毛的戒指，左前爪纏著串著鑰匙的項鍊，白色短袖外面穿紫色短袖外套，褲子深色牛仔褲，普通布鞋

個性：個性中二到一個極點，還是無意識的那種，善良喜歡幫助人，不過一旦生氣便會情緒爆動，很重視家人朋友

對另一位的看法：很可愛、會好好珍惜、可愛的貓咪、想撲蹭、很萌、很完美、賢慧(本人現身說法/w\

萌屬性：呆呆的，超級無敵聽話（誰都聽，雨優先），不會分別是非，很可愛

其他附註：翅膀可放大縮小，獸型態是雨的三倍大、亞人型態比雨高一顆頭，會叫卡滋雨“雨”或“ran”或“老婆”(然後被打


III區：CP簡介

此故事發生前兩人的關係：朋友以上戀人未滿但有曖昧關係

此故事發生後兩人的關係：情侶可以結婚了(#

他人眼中的兩人：感情超好、快去結婚啦、誒？他不是你哥嗎？(指優卡

閃嗎：不刻意也閃死人，基本上就是連站著不動也會閃死人這樣

情侶組請告訴我知不知道自己這樣算是情侶：雨否認（私底下承認），優卡巴不得讓全世界知道

大致上算哪種類型：一個彆扭（雨），但都很(超)相親相愛，在大庭廣眾下會看到女方閃男方的擁抱之類的


IV區：嗚喵？

請蓋爪印認證你們真的要給弦月玩：請盡情的玩(蓋(

有沒有什麼強烈欲望說一定要做什麼或一定要去哪裡的：可以一路閃下去這樣(#

請問你有沒有發現整篇文有哪裡不對：名字(#)，還有是重金屬汙染焦糖奶油巧克力玉米爆米花(#

你知道前導故事有幾行廢話嗎：都很讚(

請隨便舉出兩個弦月在某處遇到的生物：路過的卡滋爆米花和吸管套白瞳(#




完成！！！
糟糕把現實寫出來了(#

那麼弦月加油，有問題問我0x0//

----------


## 月光銀牙

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    名子：銀芽
性別：公
種族：草原狼
使用型態：獸 (獸人)
外貌：
衣著：白色短褲
個性：脾氣暴躁，直線性思考方式
對另一位的看法：不知道在想甚麼，尊重
萌屬性(?)：傲嬌屬性
其他附註：藍領巾很重要





點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    名子：藍牙
性別：公
種族：狼
使用型態：獸 (獸人)
外貌：
衣著：灰色短褲
個性：憨憨的，多數時間都是在放空，個性比較沉著穩重
對另一位的看法：蝦?(歪頭
萌屬性(?)：看起來很奸詐，其實就是個蠢呆萌
其他附註：左耳只有一半    
    




點擊以顯示隱藏內容

     此故事發生前兩人的關係：兄弟，弟弟獨牙對哥哥藍牙是兄控
此故事發生後兩人的關係：不變
他人眼中的兩人：感情超好，很閃快滾
閃嗎（什麼）：不刻意的閃死人
情侶組請告訴我知不知道自己這樣算是情侶：大概不算吧?
大致上算哪種類型：一邊是木頭，一邊愛吃醋    
    






點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    請蓋爪印認證你們真的要給弦月玩：(蓋)
有沒有什麼強烈欲望說一定要做什麼或一定要去哪裡的：想吃冰淇淋
請問你有沒有發現整篇文有哪裡不對：通通不對(被打
你知道前導故事有幾行廢話嗎：全部UWU
請隨便舉出兩個弦月在某處遇到的生物：銀芽跟白醬

----------


## 白瞳

A獸個資


名字：白瞳
性別：公
種族：貓
使用型態：獸人

外貌：




衣著：立領外套，深紅色T恤，黑色長褲，深青色偏黑鞋底白色的鞋子
個性：活潑非常活潑(?)，常把一些心情悶在心裡
對另一位的看法：很可愛(???)，超級溫柔uwu
萌屬性(?)：輕微傲嬌(?
其他附註：我只是尾巴膨膨的貓貓(?????




B獸個資


名字：川葉
性別：公
種族：貓
使用型態：獸人

外貌：




衣著：黃色圍巾，白色T恤，深藍色五分褲，黑色鞋子
個性：非常溫柔，內向，面對陌生人會有強烈警戒心(?)，愛哭uwu(????
對另一位的看法：常常沉默不知道在想什麼
萌屬性(?)：超級天然呆
其他附註：也是尾巴膨膨的貓(??




CP簡介


此故事發生前兩人的關係：朋友以上戀人未滿
此故事發生後兩人的關係：不變
他人眼中的兩人：感情超好(?
閃嗎（什麼）：輕微閃(什麼
情侶組請告訴我知不知道自己這樣算是情侶：不知道(
大致上算哪種類型：穩定




嗚喵？


請蓋爪印認證你們真的要給弦月玩：(用力蓋(?
有沒有什麼強烈欲望說一定要做什麼或一定要去哪裡的：沒有uwu
請問你有沒有發現整篇文有哪裡不對：沒有uwu/
你知道前導故事有幾行廢話嗎：全部都是(no
請隨便舉出兩個弦月在某處遇到的生物：草銀芽、神秘吸管套白醬(?
有沒有什麼要和弦月說或抱怨的(????：沒有uwu/



有問題絕對要通知白醬uwu/(?????

----------


## 傑諾

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


名字：傑諾
性別：♂
種族：暗影灰狼（反正就是狼就是了w）
使用型態：獸/亞人
外貌：下面有獸設，亞人下就是一副冰山帥哥的樣子，頭髮什麼的和獸形態下的毛色一樣
衣著：參照獸設w，亞人下則是網狀背心搭配牛仔褲，其他的獸設有的亞人下也有
個性：外冷內暖（冰山暖男一隻w），不怎麼擅長和別人交際
對另一位的看法：大概有點像寵物的那種感覺
萌屬性(?)：面癱，腹黑，傲嬌，毒舌，強氣，小惡魔系（好像有重複的）
其他附註：翅膀可以收起來，然後亞人下的身材是精壯啦（捂臉），身高是190，獸形態下身長是220公分，尾巴長度是40公分




點擊以顯示隱藏內容


名字：傑爾（怎麼都是傑XD）
性別：♂
種族：圣月銀狼
使用型態：獸/亞人
外貌：獸形態下是銀色的毛髮，額頭有著峨眉月一般的白色印記，亞人形態下背部會加上多一個滿月的圖案，頭髮什麼的和獸形態下的毛色一樣，樣子大概就是佐為的那種感覺
衣著：獸形態下有著一條灰色的圍巾（傑諾送的），亞人下追加一整套白色的西裝
個性：熱情，對許多事情有著深刻的好奇心
對另一位的看法：每次都很期待和傑諾單獨相處的時光
萌屬性(?)：笨蛋，天然呆，治愈系，元氣，單純，好奇（真的可以共存麼？）
其他附註：亞人形態下身材比傑諾遜色一些，但是沒有什麼贅肉就是了，還有那個印記在黑暗中會發光，亚人下身高是185，獸形態下身長是200公分，尾巴長度50公分




點擊以顯示隱藏內容


此故事發生前兩人的關係：情侶
此故事發生後兩人的關係：不變
他人眼中的兩人：為什麼傑爾會對傑諾這麼關心啊？
閃嗎（什麼）：還好，不過不是刻意的
情侶組請告訴我知不知道自己這樣算是情侶：傑諾有察覺，但是不說，而傑爾不知道
大致上算哪種類型：寵物與主人




點擊以顯示隱藏內容


請蓋爪印認證你們真的要給弦月玩：（蓋）
有沒有什麼強烈欲望說一定要做什麼或一定要去哪裡的：一定要一起吃同一杯草莓聖代
請問你有沒有發現整篇文有哪裡不對：很多奇怪的東西混進來了
你知道前導故事有幾行廢話嗎：難道不是全部？
請隨便舉出兩個弦月在某處遇到的生物：銀牙和白醬（茶）
有沒有什麼要和弦月說或抱怨的(????：我覺得大部分人會交出同性的CP誒，而且可能會故意交雙男CP（我自己也是wwww）    
    


如果有什麼問題或者要我補充的請和我說哦~（這裡加一句：感覺完全來遲了）

----------

